

Learn JS - Free Interactive JavaScript Tutorial - ronreiter
http://www.learn-js.org/

======
anon525
The third tutorial "Manipulating Arrays" is broken. myQueue.unshift(); prints
3, no matter what variable is inserted prior.

input:

    
    
      var myQueue = [];
      myQueue.push(1);
      myQueue.push(2);
      myQueue.push(3);
    
      console.log(myQueue.unshift());
      console.log(myQueue.unshift());
      console.log(myQueue.unshift());
    

output:

    
    
      3
      3
      3

~~~
ronreiter
thanks, fixed!

------
shacharz
Nice, is it just for basic js or tutorials like WebRTC/Filesystem api and such
are welcome?

~~~
ronreiter
haha :) what's up? :)

maybe you should write some :)

------
whadar
This has A LOT of potential. Good luck! By the way - looks so similar to
[http://www.learnpython.org/](http://www.learnpython.org/)

~~~
ronreiter
yeah, same author :)

------
ollerac
This is very nice. I will recommend it to friends.

------
gilikg
Useful!

